
What to do after the robots take our jobs - itg
http://blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2016/05/04/bill-gross-what-to-do-after-the-robots-take-our-jobs/#:RBDlT5dfJX5nnQ
======
collinmanderson
Too bad the original title sounds like click-bait and doesn't imply anything
about Universal Basic Income.

I wonder if better titles (for the HN crowd) could be:

"Basic income is essentially an unavoidable Ponzi scheme" or "Basic income
should be funded by printing money"

